# The Latest!!!



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone! The latest: My Poppy is resting at a rehab home, could be 6 months, could be tomorrow!? Basically, we dont know how much time he has left and my Mom is at the house all alone. So, that means driving to Rehoboth beach Delaware to keep tabs on her! 

I got blindsided by one of the older machines at work and it sucked my hand in! I suffered a severe crush injury , with "degloving"! Yeah, its as nasty as it sounds! I quickly tried to hustle the skin back to its previous location, and being in my confused state, I wanted to superglue it back into place. But, the cooler heads prevailed and I was rushed to the hospital! My hand basically got squeezed through an 1/8" gap of moving steel. The bone got crushed like a piece of bamboo! In a cast right now, back for a review next week when things stabilize! I may need a pin, definately a skin graft! Thanks for the thoughts fellas!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Best wishes for your Dad, went thru that with my Mom in April.
Certainly wish your hand injury mends fully too.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

sorry to hear about the hand.prayers to you and your family....GODSPEED recovery for you my friend..wishing you all the best
dave


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your Father and Yourself. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jeez Jim. Can't stop catching all those breaks huh?!?!

Prayers to you, mom and pops.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sending good thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

so sorry

best wishes and my prayers


----------



## Gunpowder (Feb 17, 2005)

So Sorry to hear


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Gads! Take care.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang it Jim... When it rains it pours!! Speedy recoveries to both you and your dad...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Jim, 

I wish you & your Father a speedy recovery, As for your hand, if there is a true "hand" specialist in your area or anywhere close I strongly urge you see them, I went through this with a guy who worked for me, his hand & fingers were crushed by 600+ lbs of steel that fell from the blocks he had the mold setting on the table and landed on his fingers. 

The hand specialists able to do much more than any other Dr. and had him back to work with functioning hands & fingers in about 9 months, He had good motion in them and said they felt good too. 

At one point in the ER they were mentioning amputation on his fingers, he left the ER and went to the hand specialists about 60 miles away and they were able to fix him just like new.

Boosted


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hang in there buddy! We are all pulling for you and your dad.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

A/GS said:


> Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your Father and Yourself. God bless you and your family.


Thanks and welcome back! See, we kept yer seat warm!!



As for everyone else, bunch of great guys! Some of you are waiting for things and I promise, Im workin on it! Its time to improvise and inovate! Im working on a jig for winding one handed, I managed to get one motor wrapped up! Just need to refine it some. No matter what, I swear, everyone WILL get their things as they are completed, thanks for everything fellas, love yous man!!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Jim sorry for all the bad going on.Keep the faith bud, it will get better! Hank


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry for all the bad luck,are you off work with the hand?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Jim , *
* I barely peek on here and post even less ( I asked to be removed 15 months ago and it never happened ). Anyway I was bored and dropped for a look see when I saw of your recent run of bad luck ! Man I am so sorry you keep getting hit with this stuff ! You are a always in my plus column pal so nothing but positive vibes headed your way !*

*Dennis Rutherford *
*AKA Bear :wave:*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Geeeeeeeeeez Jim...man take care of that hand & Dad.


----------

